
“Taking the Cryptic Out of Crypto” – Jason Rosenstein from Portion - jungong
https://www.dapp.com/article/taking-the-cryptic-out-of-crypto-ama-highlights-jason-rosenstein-from-portion
======
jungong
We asked Jason: "What are the barriers to entry the bigger art market and have
more people on board to create and trade the art on portion?"

He says: "The major barrier to entry is 'taking the cryptic out of crypto".
Right now there are as many cryptocurrency users as internet users in the year
1994. For the rest of the population to trade art on Portion we must obfuscate
blockchain as much as possible (while still keeping it decentralized)."

